# Magnum 350 as bio filter?



## Synodontis (May 17, 2002)

I have my old Magnum 350 canister and wanted to set it up on 30g tank as mech/bio filter instead of the usual and recommended mech/chem. Thought I would fill the carbon container with bio balls, put the mech sleeve over it and let it work.
Just wanted to get your opinions on why it would not work...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It can work... the downside to the Magnum as a bio filter is the media chamber is small compared to other models. But since you are using it on a smaller tank the smaller capacity should be fine...


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Adding the Bio-Wheels to it would help out a lot.


----------



## Synodontis (May 17, 2002)

Don't like the bio wheels, they take space and too loud for my taste. I will go ahead and go with my original plan of adding bio media into the carbon container, was thinking of going with bio balls but now think maybe Matrix. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

It should work fine. But as pointed out it is a smaller capasity.


----------



## Synodontis (May 17, 2002)

I understand. Would you say that it would be adequate for a 30g tank? I mean surface area and not the gph of course.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Use bio-rings instead of bio-balls and you will be better off.


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

check out this info...http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/filtersdiy/a/aa012999.htm
the tri base carbon pellets work as an aerobic bio filter...you don't change/remove the carbon...it is the lattice for the BB to colonize...


----------

